# Cracked Leafsping - X250



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Over the years I have made a mental note of some of the more serious issues that occur with the X250 chassis. Something that pops up from time to time is cracked leaf springs, so I have always made a point of having a look at the rear spring carriers when, for whatever reason, I happen to be down there having a nose around….

My little old 115 has been quite happily parked on the drive for the last few months except for two small forays to the garage; the first trip involved fitting airides and the second, for its very first MOT and the van hasn’t moved since (the testing station is one mile away) 

Imagine my surprise when poking around this morning I discovered that the rear right leaf spring is completely cracked through from side to side as the leaf rolls up and over the rear bush, the crack is about 5mm wide – The van passed the MOT with flying colours apparently!

We’re planning to be in France next month so if I hadn’t of noticed….

It’s always worth a look! And thanks to the previous posters who highlighted the problem in the first place.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There will probably be a small local spring company who will make and fit new ones in no time at all at half the price of Fiat ones, Alan.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Blimey, that was quick


----------

